# Neuzugang



## Olli.P (28. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich war gestern nur so mal beim Koihändler meines Vertrauens............

Und als ich den 

      

gesehen habe, konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen..................... 

Was haltet ihr von ihm??????


Wenn möglich, versuch ich noch ein besseres Bild hinzubekommen..........:beeten:


----------



## rainthanner (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuzugang*

Hallo Olli, 

warum hast du denn *vor* dem Einsetzen kein Bild in der blauen Wanne gemacht? 

Sicher ein schöner Fisch, aber man kann leider nicht viel erkennen. 
Was ist das für ein Koi? 
Mein Tip: Beni Kumonryu vielleicht  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Olli.P (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuzugang*

Hi Rainer,


da ich just for fun da hingefahren bin, hatte ich leider keine Kamera mit......

Und hier zu Hause hab ich noch keine passende Wanne um einen Koi abzulichten ..............:__ nase: 

Aber den bekomm ich sicher noch mal besser vor die Linse......... 




			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Was ist das für ein Koi?
> Mein Tip: Beni Kumonryu vielleicht
> 
> ...




  Weiß ich jetzt auch nicht, hab mal wieder nich nachgefragt.....


----------



## Olli.P (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuzugang*

Hi Leute,

habe den Neuen heute zweimal vor die Linse bekommen. Ich hoffe hier können die Koi-Experten jetzt mehr erkennen..........

 

 

Das komische ist ja, dass man auf dem Rücken keine Schuppen erkennen kann...............


----------



## rainthanner (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuzugang*

Hi Olli, 

ich bleib bei Beni Kumonryu.  


Schön ist er. Wenn du willst, dass das Schwarz mehr wird, dann mußt ihn mir ein paar Wochen ausborgen.  


Bisschen zugelegt hat er auch schon, gell.  





Gruß Rainer


----------



## Olli.P (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuzugang*

Hi Rainer,

Jepp, ist ein schöner Koi, deswegen hab ich ihn mir auch gegönnt........ 

Nöööööööö, den borg ich nicht aus.............: 

Das schwarz soll eigentlich nicht mehr werden!! Er soll eigentlich so bleiben wie er ist.............

Und ein wenig hat er tatsächlich zugelegt............... 

Oder hat mehr schwarz irgendwas besonders zu bedeuten......


----------



## sabine71 (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuzugang*

Ist der schön  

Ich glaube wenn unser Teich fertig ist darf ich ganz bestimmt nicht mal eben
nur zum "schauen" zu einem Koihändler des Vertrauens gehen. : 

Ich komm dann bestimmt mit so 2 bis  ... neuen Koi zurück


----------



## Koi-fan13 (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuzugang*

Darf ich meine Meinung zu dem Äußern  ???


----------



## Olli.P (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuzugang*

Hi Fabian,

hier darf doch jeder seine Meinung kundtun..........................


----------



## Koi-fan13 (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuzugang*

Also ich versteh nicht wirklich was an dem Beni Kumonryu schön ist.
entwerder ich hab kein sinn für Humor oder der ist wirklich nicht schön.
Und ich hab im koi-buch nachgeschaut das steht drin das das ein Beni Kumonryu ist.


----------



## Olli.P (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuzugang*

Hi Fabian,


du musst ihn auch nicht schön oder gut finden............... 

Schließlich schwimmt der in meinem Teich und *nicht* in Deinem!!!!

Und ich finde eben dass er gut zu meiner Rasselbande passt.................. 

Gut dass Geschmäcke verschieden sind sonst hätten alle die gleichen Koi mit der gleichen Zeichnung...................:


----------



## Koi-fan13 (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuzugang*

Ja da hast du recht aber fast jeder findet den Platinum Ginrin ogon toll.
also machnmal gibt es fast gleich geschmäcker!!


----------



## Olli.P (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuzugang*

Ach du meinst ein so ein hier????????

Siehe Pfeil................

 

Das Bild ist zwar nich so gut .................:


----------



## Annett (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuzugang*

Hi Olaf,

er wird Dir wohl nicht mehr antworten - hat an anderer Stelle zum wiederholten Male unsere Nerven überstrapaziert. 
Da er "auf Bewährung" war - wars das für ihn. Endgültig.

Wir sind hier nicht der Schulhortersatz...


----------



## Olli.P (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuzugang*

Hi,

na ja, iss wahrscheinlich auch besser so..........................:

Weiter möchte ich mich dazu jetzt nicht äußern................


----------

